# Von Kloster Michaelstein nach Wernigerode, 6.11.2020 (x138)



## Lion60 (7 Nov. 2020)

Sonderstempel:

Waldlehrpfad Heimburg

Alle nur Digital gestempelt

HWN (Goldene Hexe):

Stempelstelle 59 / Klostergrund Michaelstein
Stempelstelle 84 / Altenburg (bei Heimburg) 
Stempelstelle 33 / Stapenberg 
Stempelstelle 31 / Agnesberg 

Burgen und Schlösser:

Schloss Wernigerode

Harzer Klosterwanderweg:

Kloster Michaelstein

Geisterstempel:

Kloster Michaelstein
Struvenberg



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Video:

Ausblick vom Höchsten Punkt Ziegenberg, 6.11.2020

https://youtu.be/ix3pS_x-73s

Mit

HTC U11 Life 32GB blau fotografiert und gefilmt


----------

